# Diverter valve



## Frank41 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi,I'm going to fit a two port diverter valve on a Massey ferguson 35 and run a log splitter.Is it ok to use the feed from the diverter valve for my single pipe tipping trailer I have heard there may be an issue because when returning the stand pipe is too small?







The return pipe from splitter willl go in the back end housing filler cap.


----------

